# preposizioni: perché solo nove?



## frugnaglio

Mi aspettavo di trovare un thread su questo tema ma con la funzione ricerca non ho trovato nulla di rilevante.

Stamani ho sentito un bambino (sicuramente delle elementari vista l'età) che recitava la classica sequela di nove preposizioni «di a da in con su per tra fra», e l'ho trovata del tutto assurda. Perché quelle nove, e non le altre? Queste sono solo le preposizioni monosillabiche; perché mai vengono presentate come le uniche esistenti? Attraverso, senza, mediante, sotto, fuorché sono preposizioni a pieno titolo. Qual è il vostro parere?


----------



## Nino83

Perché alle elementari si fa distinzione tra preposizioni semplici e preposizioni articolate. 
A me sembra abbastanza comprensibile, perché, tra queste, "di, a, da, in, su" si fondono con l'articolo determinativo, diventando "del, al, dal, nel, sul", quindi la distinzione è ben giustificata. 
Come hai già detto nel tuo post, le rimanenti "con, per, tra, fra" sono monosillabiche, quindi vanno a completare questa tipologia.


----------



## °Adhara°

Forse, dato che in alcune circostanze sono avverbi, non vengono introdotte come preposizioni per non creare confusione ai bambini. È un'ipotesi.


----------



## giginho

°Adhara° said:


> Forse, dato che in alcune circostanze sono avverbi, non vengono introdotte come preposizioni per non creare confusione ai bambini. È un'ipotesi.



Ciao!

Mi puoi spiegare quando una preposizione diventa avverbio, per favore? Non capisco cosa intendi.


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> Mi puoi spiegare quando una preposizione diventa avverbio, per favore?



Forse (se ben intendo il senso) quando diventa una "congiunzione subordinativa", quando introduce una proposizione subordinata "avverbiale".

Il ladro entrò dalla finestra *senza* farsi sentire/*senza che* nessuno lo sentisse. (proposizione subordinata esclusiva)

Però, a rigor di logica, "senza che" è una congiunzione/locuzione avverbiale mentre "senza" (più il verbo, coniugato all'infinito) rimane una preposizione (in quanto le subordinate implicite sono introdotte da preposizioni, non da congiunzioni o avverbi).


----------



## giginho

Grazie Nino,

Anche io la penso come te, per questo non capivo come una preposizione potesse trasformarsi in avverbio.


----------



## °Adhara°

Chiedo scusa.  Mi sono basata sul fatto che sul dizionario erano definite sia come preposizioni che come avverbi.
es.http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sotto/
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/attraverso/


----------



## Nino83

Vero, alcune parole possono avere una doppia funzione. 
Una ragione in più per evitare di confondere le idee nei primi anni di apprendimento.


----------



## frugnaglio

Se il principio è evitare quelle che fungono anche da avverbi, perché nella lista c'è «su» («andiamo su»: avverbio) e non c'è «tranne»?

E non sarebbe più semplice per un bambino imparare che «con» e «senza» (ovvero una coppia di opposti) sono preposizioni? Spiegare l'uno e non l'altro mi sembra come spiegare che «grande» è un aggettivo ma «piccolo» no.



Nino83 said:


> Perché alle elementari si fa distinzione tra preposizioni semplici e preposizioni articolate.


Ho visto ora che il Treccani online mi indica le forme articolate anche di _tra_ (tral, trai, tralla, tralle, trallo, tragli), usate in antico. Non indica quelle di _fra_, ma se esistevano le une probabilmente esistevano anche le altre – dopotutto si tratta di una questione puramente grafica. Allora può darsi che l'origine sia questa. Resta il fatto che nella lingua di oggi quella lista non ha più questo senso.



> *DEVI USARE IL TASTO EDIT INVECE DI POSTARE DUE MESSAGGI CONSECUTIVI*


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> Mi puoi spiegare quando una preposizione diventa avverbio, per favore? Non capisco cosa intendi.


Stai sopra o sotto il tavolo? (preposizioni)
Stai sopra o sotto? (avverbi)


----------



## Passante

frugnaglio said:


> Se il principio è evitare quelle che fungono anche da avverbi, perché nella lista c'è «su» («andiamo su»: avverbio) e non c'è «tranne»?


...
Perchè tranne deriva da tra che è contemplato:
In con su per tra fra sopra e sotto.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> ...
> Perchè tranne deriva da tra che è contemplato:


Veramente 'tranne' deriva da traine = togline/togli da lì (tutte le città tranne Roma = ...ma togline Roma).
E il principio sembra proprio quello di fare l'elenchino solo delle preposizioni che possono diventare 'articolate'.


----------



## Passante

bearded man said:


> Veramente 'tranne' deriva da traine = togline/togli da lì (tutte le città tranne Roma = ...ma togline Roma).
> E il principio sembra proprio quello di fare l'elenchino solo delle preposizioni che possono diventare 'articolate'.


Si è vero non avevo approfondito bene. Sul treccani parla di p. proprie per quelle senza accento e improprie le altre oltre poi alle articolate.


----------



## bearded

Anch'io non avevo approfondito tutto bene. Dunque, a quanto pare  per alcune grammatiche le 9 preposizioni della 'tiritera' scolastica sono quelle che possono avere solo funzione di preposizione, e sono dette 'preposizioni proprie'.  Le altre (che possono essere anche avverbi), come 'sopra, sotto', ecc..sono dette 'preposizioni improprie'.  In un certo senso quindi è vero quanto dice Adhara al #3.  Non credo invece che c'entri l'accento.

PS. Mi rimane enigmatica la ragione per cui nell'elenchino manca ad es.  ''verso'', che secondo me può essere solo preposizione.
Le spiegazioni date per giustificare il perché di questo elenco di sole 9 voci sono in sostanza contraddittorie a seconda delle grammatiche: preposizioni proprie, preposizioni 'articolabili'... Mi piacerebbe leggere il parere di Necsus in proposito.


----------



## frugnaglio

Sì, a quanto pare la suddivisione è fra preposizioni proprie, ovvero quelle che possono fungere solo da preposizione, e improprie, cioè tutte le altre. Il principio probabilmente è distinguere quelle “pure” da quelle originate da altre parole (o meglio, quelle di cui l'origine non è evidente da quelle per cui lo è), e di per sé non mi sembra del tutto peregrino: il primo è un gruppo chiuso mentre il secondo può, col tempo, accogliere nuovi elementi (ad esempio sul modello di formazione di _nonostante_). Il primo coincide col gruppo delle proposizioni monosillabiche atone.
Però se il criterio è “proprie = solo preposizioni, improprie = anche avverbi” dovrebbe includerne molte altre nel primo gruppo: _nonostante_, _secondo_, _verso_, _tranne_, _lungo_... Alcune di queste sono omofone e omografe con altre parole da cui hanno origine, ma basta questo a considerarle improprie? E se il criterio è “proprie = solo preposizioni, improprie = hanno anche altri usi” rimangono casi come _nonostante_ scritto in grafia unita, che esiste soltanto come preposizione.
Sono anche sicuro che alle elementari (e anche dopo) mi sono state presentate quelle nove e basta, erano “le preposizioni” senza ulteriori qualifiche, e che anche _senza_ lo sia è una cosa che ho capito molto più tardi grazie al confronto con altre lingue.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!
Le preposizioni della simil-filastrocca recitata dagli studenti più giovani sono otto (_tra _e_ fra_ sono la stessa preposizione differenti solo per ragioni eufoniche: _fra tanto_ e non _*tra tanto_, _soffi tra_ e non _*soffi fra_) e vengono chiamate "semplici" o "proprie" per la loro peculiarità di essere monosillabiche e articolabili diversamente da tutte le altre che possono essere polisillabiche, non articolabili o sostituibili con altre dello stesso genere (vedi _attraverso_ e _verso_ con _per_; o_ dentro _con _in _ecc.). Un'altra differenza è rappresentata dal fatto che le preposizioni semplici danno luogo a molti diversi complementi, a differenza delle altre che si limitano a un paio, tre al massimo, rimanendo quindi più specifiche rispetto alle prime.
Ricordo che quando la recitavo, tanti anni fa, ero solito aggiungere "sopra e sotto", e non ero di certo l'unico, ottenendo, così facendo, note di biasimo in quanto queste non rientravano nel gruppo insieme alle altre. Rispondevo alle critiche dicendo che lo sapevo e il fatto di aggiungerle mi serviva solo a ricordare che quelle non erano le uniche preposizioni esistenti.

Solo non mi spiegavo allora, e ancora non ho trovato risposta a questo quesito, perché non sono in ordine alfabetico e, invece, sono in quell'ordine?


P.s.: Come detto da Bearded Man, _tranne_ è composto dall'imperativo di _trarre _(_tra' _da _trai_) e _ne._


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> vengono chiamate "semplici" o "proprie" per la loro peculiarità di essere monosillabiche e articolabili diversamente da tutte le altre che possono essere polisillabiche, non articolabili o sostituibili con altre dello stesso genere (vedi _attraverso_ e _verso_ con _per_; o_ dentro _con _in _ecc.).



Monosillabicità: perché il fatto di essere monosillabiche dovrebbe essere così rilevante? Mica distinguiamo _re_ e _gru_ da _monarca_ e _fenicottero_ chiamando gli uni sostantivi propri e gli altri impropri.
Articolabilità: oggi non tutte quelle sono articolabili.
Sostituibilità: qualunque parola è sostituibile in questo senso, incluse le preposizioni monosillabiche. Se voglio parlare senza mai dire _con_, basta che dica _insieme a_, _mediante_, _dotato di_ ecc. a seconda dei casi. Non è elegante e impoverisce l'espressione; ma non più che sostituire _attraverso_ e _verso_ con _per_.



dragonseven said:


> Un'altra differenza è rappresentata dal fatto che le preposizioni semplici danno luogo a molti diversi complementi, a differenza delle altre che si limitano a un paio, tre al massimo, rimanendo quindi più specifiche rispetto alle prime.



Bene, ma questa è una differenza di grado. Anzi, direi che _sotto_ abbia molti più usi e significati di _tra_.



dragonseven said:


> Solo non mi spiegavo allora, e ancora non ho trovato risposta a questo quesito, perché non sono in ordine alfabetico e, invece, sono in quell'ordine?



Saranno (più o meno) in ordine di frequenza decrescente?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Frunaglio,
le tue sono buone osservazioni che hanno una limitazione però (dal mio punto di vista), cioè si limitano a vedere le cose singolarmente e non nel loro insieme.
Un appunto va fatto sull'articolabilità che a tuo modo di vedere dici valeva in passato, ora non più. A parte che sono ancora oggi tutte articolabili, magari non in tutti i registri e contesti, eppure così è; il fatto è che l'italiano non è nato oggi e la grammatica che riguarda questa lingua non lo fa ponendo l'attenzione esclusivamente all'ultimo periodo del suo uso, ma considera un periodo di tempo più grande partendo dalle origini della stessa e analizzandola anche tramite altre (lingue) in periodi precedenti.
Certo poi, _sotto_ introduce molti più complementi rispetto a _tra_, sono d'accordo (la mia era una constatazione di massima e non risolutiva), ma non è monosillabica, né articolabile (insomma, per rientrare in un gruppo d'insieme bisogna che i singoli componenti abbiano diverse caratteristiche in comune, non solo una di queste).
Sul distinguo, quando parli della monosillabicità, in effetti, concretamente, i dizionari non classificano in modo diverso le semplici dalle altre, le definiscono tutte 'preposizioni'; al massimo la distinzione la fanno per le 'articolate' (per chiare ragioni grammaticali come il numero e il genere). La grammatica invece le distingue per le ragioni suddette (non solo da me, ma anche dagli altri partecipanti).





frugnaglio said:


> Saranno (più o meno) in ordine di frequenza decrescente?


 Interessante supposizione! Potrebbe anche essere. Vediamo se qualcuno la conferma o se è di altro avviso.


----------



## Necsus

Io ho sempre saputo che le nove _preposizioni proprie_ citate sono tali perché non si usano praticamente mai con altra funzione sintattica e grammaticale (l'unica eccezione, immancabile, credo sia l'uso avverbiale di _su_) e possono assumere la forma articolata unendosi con un articolo determinativo. A tali caratteristiche, la Treccani aggiunge quella che non hanno accento autonomo, punto di vista da tenere presente, direi, perché il fatto di essere monosillabi atoni proclitici fa sì che si fondano all'occorrenza con l'articolo.
Dunque verrebbero così escluse dalla categoria le varie altre preposizioni, conseguentemente _improprie_, citate in questa discussione.
E, per quanto ne so, l'ordine in cui le nove si succedono nell'elencazione è quello della frequenza d'uso, sì (la Grammatica di Dardano/Trifone conferma a pagina 351). Con l'oscillazione, credo, tra _di _e _a _al primo posto.


----------



## dragonseven

Grazie per la conferma Necsus.
A quanto hai detto aggiungerei, come eccezione oltre a _su,_ anche _di _che può avere funzione di articolo partitivo. Aggiungo che questa frase inserita nella pagina della Treccani da te indicata non credo sia del tutto corretta per enunciato (o sbaglio?):





> le preposizioni proprie possono avere solo il ruolo grammaticale di preposizione e rappresentano un insieme chiuso;


Un'altra differenza fondamentale è data dalla possibilità che le preposizioni semplici hanno nel fondersi non solo con gli articoli, ma anche con altre parole (*di*scendere, *am*mettere, *dac*ché, *im*mettere, *com*mettere, *per*mettere, *sun*nominato, *tras*mettere, *fras*tuono).

Consiglio a chi è interessato al quesito in OP la lettura di questa pagina, sempre della Treccani, che a mio parere sembra più approfondire le differenze tra le 'proprie' e le altre.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Un'altra differenza fondamentale è data dalla possibilità che le preposizioni semplici hanno nel fondersi non solo con gli articoli, ma anche con altre parole (*di*scendere, *am*mettere, *dac*ché, *im*mettere, *com*mettere, *per*mettere, *sun*nominato, *tras*mettere, *fras*tuono).


Se parliamo di preposizioni come prefissi verbali, allora anche le 'improprie' possono esserlo: sopravvalutare, sottoporre....

E grazie a Necsus per le sue precisazioni.


----------



## frugnaglio

(Era un po' che non ridavo un occhio a WR...)



dragonseven said:


> Un'altra differenza fondamentale è data dalla possibilità che le preposizioni semplici hanno nel fondersi non solo con gli articoli, ma anche con altre parole (*di*scendere, *am*mettere, *dac*ché, *im*mettere, *com*mettere, *per*mettere, *sun*nominato, *tras*mettere, *fras*tuono).



Mah. Quello che dici vale anche per alcune (anche se poche) delle “improprie”: *sotto*mettere, *contro*proporre, *sopra*ffare. Dunque è sì una differenza di massima, ma certamente non una differenza fondamentale.



dragonseven said:


> Consiglio a chi è interessato al quesito in OP la lettura di questa pagina, sempre della Treccani, che a mio parere sembra più approfondire le differenze tra le 'proprie' e le altre.



A me pare che la trattazione in quella pagina della Treccani sfumi le differenze, più che marcarle.


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> Dunque è sì una differenza di massima, ma certamente non una differenza fondamentale.


 Avete (tu e Bearded Man) perfettamente ragione.  
Ho sbagliato. La "differenza fondamentale è la grande attitudine che le prep. s. hanno ...", non "è data dalla possibilità".
Grazie per la segnalazione.


----------

